# Star wars empire at war Gold pack



## BBLman (Jan 5, 2012)

hey guyz i need help using the mod for Star Wars Gold Pack. I want to use the "Galaxy's At War" mod but i dont know hoow to use it. I'm new to modding. Please Help!!!:banghead:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I am not sure what you refer to when you say "Galaxies At War" mod. Could you provide a link please?

Also, do you have the Steam, disk or torrented version of the game?

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## BBLman (Jan 5, 2012)

Galaxies At War mod for Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption - Mod DB

I got the disk. Sorry for not replying in a while :facepalm:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

One more quick question.

Do you run the normal EaW or the expansion pack?

I believe that you may need to use only the original with mods but I am not sure on that


----------



## BBLman (Jan 5, 2012)

Im not sure, it came with both the original and expansion pack


----------

